# Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-5) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV:







*
*Previous Game: L 101-102 @ Dallas Mavericks*











*Phoenix Suns (15-7) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Orlando Magic (17-4)

Starters: 








[PG] Jason Williams







[SG] Vince Carter








[SF]Mickael Pietrus









[PF] Rashard Lewis







[C] Dwight Howard *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-4) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11*

The way the Suns have been playing . . . chalk up another loss. BUT they also have been a really good home team this year, so who knows what Suns team shows up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-4) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11*

I have a question.

Amare's avging 19.1ppg and 7.6 rebs so far this yr. Is this what we're going to get from him from now on? 

I'm not sure I want us committing long term to him if that's what he's going to be. One thing that allowed him to get away with his deficiencies was his ability to score 22-26ppg and at least grab 9 rebounds (which should be higher). I keep hoping he starts to go on a tear like he seemingly does every yr.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-4) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11*



Organized Chaos said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Amare's avging 19.1ppg and 7.6 rebs so far this yr. Is this what we're going to get from him from now on?
> 
> I'm not sure I want us committing long term to him if that's what he's going to be. One thing that allowed him to get away with his deficiencies was his ability to score 22-26ppg and at least grab 9 rebounds (which should be higher). I keep hoping he starts to go on a tear like he seemingly does every yr.


i agree. he needs to step it up. he should be close to 100%


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-4) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11*

Two days rest? They had better be prepared! 

As for Amare, he's not a max contract player, he's probably worth a couple million less (12-15mil/yr), but it's not my money and it's not like we're going to win a championship with the team we have. They may get a great S/T with him as the centerpiece.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-4) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11*

It's not my money either but I don't think I'd want to commit to him at all (even 12-15M) if this is what we're getting. And I do think if we're at midseason with him still like this, and the team floating around 6-8 or out, I wouldn't be surprised if Kerr did make a move.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-4) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11*

Yeah, I've been really unimpressed with Amare this year. He doesn't seem to want to be "The guy" like he use to. And at the same time, Gentry doesn't give him very many one-on-one opportunities either. They need to get him back as a 24ppg player, or Suns will continue to struggle.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-4) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11*



Seuss said:


> Yeah, I've been really unimpressed with Amare this year. He doesn't seem to want to be "The guy" like he use to. And at the same time, Gentry doesn't give him very many one-on-one opportunities either. They need to get him back as a 24ppg player, or Suns will continue to struggle.


absolutely. if he can start putting up 25 plus a night, thats just what the Suns need to become an elite. because with this team, they lack a go to scorer. sure nash can put up 30 a night, but from a factual basis, were much more effective winning if he hands out 12 assists. we have a bunch of good scorers, but not a go to guy. amare needs to be THAT GUY.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #23: Orlando Magic (17-4) @ Phoenix Suns (15-7) - 12/11*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> absolutely. if he can start putting up 25 plus a night, thats just what the Suns need to become an elite. because with this team, they lack a go to scorer. sure nash can put up 30 a night, but from a factual basis, were much more effective winning if he hands out 12 assists. we have a bunch of good scorers, but not a go to guy. amare needs to be THAT GUY.


He just needs to shoot more. He's not aggressive enough or Nash is looking to get the new guys to fit more. Amare should be shooting close to 20 a night. However, with such a lack of a back-to-the-basket game, he would probably be best suited for 15 a night. His conditioning is still not where it needs to be though. So I'll give him till after New Years for him to start scoing at a 24+ppg clip or I can pretty much guarantee you that he's leaving this summer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Magic blew a big lead and lost at Utah last night. First road loss in 8 games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The good: They played last night and starters played heavy minutes
The bad: They haven't lost twice in a row this season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> The good: They played last night and starters played heavy minutes
> The bad: They haven't lost twice in a row this season.


Well, there's a first time for everything. We haven't played a home game with two days rest this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

24-9, Suns 2:42 left. Suns on a 17-0 run right now.

Magic are missing shots, turning it over, and just completely out of sync.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-22, Suns at the end of 1.

Nash 8 pts (2-3), 6 assists, 2 rebs. Putting on a show early so far with some of those passes. Specifically, left handed one off the pic set by Amare to Richardson standing to the right behind the 3pt line left and behind the back to Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare/Dragic hit jumpers, and Dragic found Amare cutting to the hoop.

Suns are a 6-0 run to start the 2nd. Magic call TO. 

39-22, Suns 10:36 left.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Stupid jinx. Sorry.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So they just went ice cold from the field. Damnit. Make some shots!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Of course. We let them get back in it. I liked the way we ended the 2nd in the last min or so at least getting the lead back up (except for the 3 by Barnes at the buzzer). Thanks to Dudley hitting shots, getting rebounds. 


61-52, Suns at the half. 

Nash 13 pts (4-8), 8 assists, 3 rebs

Amare 13 pts (6-10), 4 rebs, 2 stls.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, the suns would be destroying the magic if they could make a wide open 3 point shot


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Nash misses a FT?!? Crazy ending to the game so far! I am currently yelling at the TV, waking up anyone in a two block radius.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Amare Freggin Stoudemire!!!

edit: Make that a 4 block radius.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare grabbing the big offensive board! Man this has been an exciting game and a phenomenal performance by both Nash and Stoudemire!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

That was a crazy finish! Interesting stat: Howard shot 500% from the field 1/1 for 10pts and every rebound in the game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AMARE!!!!!!!!!!!! I was thinking early how he answered the call. Then he had a quiet 4th and started up with turnovers on key plays. But that rebound and dunk was ****ing awesome. 

Strange this is, as this game went on and Magic cut it close and got the lead, I knew the Suns were still going to win.



*Suns 106, Magic 103*

Amare 28 pts (12-21), 10 rebs, 2 assists, 3 stls

Nash 20 pts (6-13), 18 assists, 7 rebs


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Damn, that was an awesome game. Tomorrow is going to suck though, we need J-Rich and Hill to step up big in the mile high city cause Amare and especially Steve are gonna be sucking some wind. 

I FREAKING LOVE DUDLEY! Even when his shot isn't falling he brings things to the table, but when he goes dead-eye mode from 3 I almost start to think he was the centerpiece of the Diaw/RJB trade.. Major props to Gentry for going small with Duds too, even when Frye had bailed us out in the clutch in some past games.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash and Amare with some all-star performances. 

I thought we would have LB back by now, but I guess he's still recovering? 
Dudley will have his hands full again tomorrow night with Carmelo. That should be interesting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, as everyone knows I ****ing love Dudley. I wish we had him (or someone like him) in those playoff runs. Hope we get another edition of JMZ tonight haha. Jrich though I don't wanna know where we' be without a player of his calibur and ability to go off. 


Sean, Kerr said yesterday Barbosa's out to Xmas.


----------

